# 1966 Bucket seat assembly?



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

Other than the 2 screws at the botom of the seat what holds the metal seatback to the seat? Am i missing some sort of clip or what? I cant figure out how the top goes on.

If i am missing somthing is there a part from OPG or yearone i can buy?


----------



## 1AMike (May 11, 2009)

Yes, there are clips that screw on to the seat frame at the top that the back "hangs" off of. Then the screws at the bottom (that you have) hold everything together.

I did not see them on OPG, Performance Years or Ames. They are the same for most 66-72 GM bucket seats so they should be easy to find.

Good Luck,
Mike


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

Thank you, theres a 69 cutlass w junk buckets in it in a junk yard by me.. I got my fingers crossed there still on there. If not its time to make em'.

Thanks again!


----------

